# Breakfast



## P1ckle (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi,
Probably the meal I have the least inspiration for as I never usually eat (I know I know bad bad pickle). Anyway, most major change has been eating regular meals but I'm really struggling for what to eat for breakfast. Can anyone suggest anything I can try so I can get some variety in and keep up the habit?


----------



## stephknits (Jan 3, 2016)

I like full fat proper Greek yogurt, easy to eat and no effort, am not great at breakfasts.  Eggs are very good, smoked salmon.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 3, 2016)

I know everyone's different but its the only meal I make Shure I have. Never have the same 2 days in a row.  I was Olive picking in Cyprus once & they have lightly done toast with a little salt. Lemon juice ,& good Olive oil. You feel like your in the med


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 3, 2016)

Eggs are the easiest for me. Boiled or scrambled.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 3, 2016)

I either have eggs or bacon, with a bread thin.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 3, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Eggs are the easiest for me. Boiled or scrambled.


I am showing my age "How do you like your eggs ! "Fried or Boiled"   (Advert)


----------



## P1ckle (Jan 3, 2016)

Eggs seems to be a winner. Next question, doesn't that mess with cholesterol (sorry if that's stupid)


----------



## Amigo (Jan 3, 2016)

Recent science (it changes weekly) suggests eggs have wrongly been given an undeserved bad press and I certainly won't be giving up on them. My levels usually drop on a morning after 2 boiled eggs and a very small 'battalion' of soldiers! Which converts to 1 piece of toast. 

If you're concerned, omelettes made with the whites cuts the cholesterol (and the taste) and tortilla made and stored in the fridge is good. You can buy a nice ready made up tortilla in Iceland and Tesco. Nice with some mushrooms on top


----------



## P1ckle (Jan 3, 2016)

That's brilliant, thank you


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 3, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> I am showing my age "How do you like your eggs ! "Fried or Boiled"   (Advert)



*at risk of showing age* I like mine with a kiss


----------



## khskel (Jan 3, 2016)

I usually have lizi's granola with almond milk and/or Burgen toast. Usually both because I'm struggling to keep my weight up at the moment due to my other auto immune conditions.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 3, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> *at risk of showing age* I like mine with a kiss


It was never off the Tv at one time .  I like eggs too. Poached , scrambled or Dippy


----------



## trophywench (Jan 3, 2016)

'Go to work on an egg' LOL

Nothing you eat containing chol (not butter, eggs, avocado or prawns etc etc) affect the bodily cholesterol level.  However - you should notice if you cut down on carbohydrates, your LDL level will reduce, your HDL should improve and so should your Trigs!

If you are a bit older (like 'post menopausal' age for women) it is actually considered in some areas of medical knowledge (even Rory Collins is having to reconsider) healthier to have a slightly higher level of chol than has hitherto been recommended as a one-size fits all.  So - ya boo sucks to the low chol fanatics!

But that is just my opinion after reading stuff (lots of stuff) written about it all, especially those offerings on the subject by people who I tend to trust really cos they talk sense generally and also specifically, about diabetes which as a subject I feel I am 'qualified' to form an opinion on, in which case I am encouraged to trust what they say about other stuff too. (eg John Briffa, Malcolm Kenrick and Zoe Harcombe)

They always offer the proper explanations for their views and findings.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have porridge most morning's. Sometimes I have some Apple and raspberry muesli with it for sweetness and a bit of crunch.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 3, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I have porridge most morning's. Sometimes I have some Apple and raspberry muesli with it for sweetness and a bit of crunch.


Well done Stich I like my porridge too.


----------



## Robin (Jan 4, 2016)

Porridge divides us into two camps, those who swear by it and those who swear at it. For me, it gives me a spike, but others get on well with it. I eat Burgen soya and linseed bread, toasted and spread with peanut butter when I'm fed up with eggs.


----------



## pippaandben (Jan 4, 2016)

2 slices burgen soya and linseed spread with very low fat cheese (instead of spread) and a very small spoonful of high tasting paste eg sardine and tomato,crab or salmon for me. Used to like granola but too moorish for me when my willpower is low i the mornings!!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 4, 2016)

I have Burgen too, often with mushrooms & tomatoes, bacon or/and eggs. I used to have porridge but found it spiked too much  . I do like crunchy peanut butter and sometimes have that as a snack later in the day.


----------



## dhne14426 (Jan 4, 2016)

I like poached eggs with slice of toast  sometimes have banana on toast


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 4, 2016)

Oatmeal here too most days. Sometimes home made yoghurt with berries or nuts and the occasional grill up. No eggs, I'm allergic.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Oatmeal here too most days. Sometimes home made yoghurt with berries or nuts and the occasional grill up. No eggs, I'm allergic.


No eggs ,  sorry to here, Would be stuck without eggs. . My mother is also into making Yoghurts with what she wants to put in


----------



## P1ckle (Jan 4, 2016)

Will have to look at how to make yoghurt, that's a new one to me :/ picking up that burger soya and linseed bread is worth trying too. Awesome help thank you all x


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Jan 7, 2016)

Porridge for me, every day. Love the stuff! I could happily have it for dinner as well if my hubby didn't force me to eat properly! 
However, it has to be the jumbo oats, not the normal Quaker type stuff, otherwise my BG spikes hugely!
Jumbo oats seem to keep it more steady, and I make mine with water to cut down on carbs!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 8, 2016)

Mmmmm, porridge. Just finished mine and could quite happily have another bowl.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 14, 2016)

P1ckle said:


> Hi,
> Probably the meal I have the least inspiration for as I never usually eat (I know I know bad bad pickle). Anyway, most major change has been eating regular meals but I'm really struggling for what to eat for breakfast. Can anyone suggest anything I can try so I can get some variety in and keep up the habit?


I never miss having "breakie". From the age of 3 can you imagine having to eat set meals of 40/50carbs. That is what I was brought up with in the 60s. I regularly had upto 6pts of milk just to get the carbs into me. These days you can adjust how much insulin easily. But having "Breakie" is quite important at the start of a day at work


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry I can only eat porridge with condensed milk  (my mother has a lot to answer for!) so its bacon, egg and tomato for me.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 14, 2016)

Greek yogurt, fruit, muesli, coffee. Croissant and jam on Sundays (got to have the odd treat!). Sometimes have toast with olive oil and rub a tomato on it too, then cheese and ham. Never fancy eggs in the morning!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 14, 2016)

Scrambled eggs during the week then flaxseed pancakes with sugar free maple syrup on Saturday and bacon and eggs on Sunday. 

Love my brekkie.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 14, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Greek yogurt, fruit, muesli, coffee. Croissant and jam on Sundays (got to have the odd treat!). Sometimes have *toast with olive oil and rub a tomato on it too*, then cheese and ham. Never fancy eggs in the morning!



My brother lives in Spain and he made that as a snack for me once when we went over.  Toast, olive oil, slice a tomato on it and a sprinkle of salt - so simple but very nice.  He also used to halve an avocado, remove the stone and fill the hole with olive oil and a sprinkle of salt - again, simple but delicious.

Brekkie for me is porridge every day.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 14, 2016)

Later in the day, toast olive oil and garlic rubbed over it.  Luvverly!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 15, 2016)

Mmmmmm, I first had olive oil on toast with a rubbing of tomato on holiday in Barcelona. So when my cholesterol was borderline high and I quit using butter, it was a delicious new way of eating toast and I prefer it now. It tastes refreshing, if that's possible?!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 15, 2016)

Was Olive picking in Cyprus & went to factory that processed the oil.  Amazing flavour , lightly done toast, olive oil & lemon juice-little salt.  If done right & good oil BRILL


----------

